# Canon Pixma IX4000?



## Bas Hamstra (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello,

I want to buy a A3 photo printer that delivers quality prints at reasonable cost. I am considering the following options:

- Epson R1800. However with 8 ink not too big cartridges at 15EUR each I am afraid it is very expensive in use!

- Canon Pixma IX4000. Reasonably priced 4 color printer with is said to have outstanding quality and is said to perform as good as a GOOD 6 color printer. Seperate inktanks. Seems cheaper in use to me. Nearly same quality?

- Buy an old and cheap second hand A3 printer (epson or canon) and work with refill sets to reduce costs. I would only dare to risk this with an old cheap printer. Which one you'd recommend for this? 

Any comments on this? Thanks in advance! I plan to frame A3 size pictures and hang them on to my walls, so output has to be good, and should not fade!

Thanks in advance,

Bas Hamstra.

Bas Hamstra.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there. I can't speak from personal experience of either of the printers you mentioned, but I'm using a Canon Pixma IP4000 - the A4 equivalent of the IX4000, which similarly only uses four colours. I don't think it suffers for it. I know my wallet doesn't suffer as much as it used to when I used Epson printers. Prints from the Epson may be better, but I suspect in very subtle ways, not anything significant. You said you want "quality prints at reasonable cost", and IMO the Canon will fulfill both requirements very well, and has the edge on the cost issue.

I really, really think you should avoid using refills. Can't stress that enough. I'm not even talking about the dangers of messing up the printer or invalidating the warranty here, I'm just talking about print quality. I've tried various 'compatible' inks before and although they seemed ok for printing basic graphics, when it came to photos everything always went wrong. As well as loss of detail, banding and other patterns, the colours were always way off. Skin tone in test prints so wrong you could clearly see it even if you'd never seen the original, and this not helped by dark brown hair coming out green. Black and white prints? Not a chance, they came out various shades of dark blue or green instead. Now I'm aware some 'compatible' or refill inks are better than others, but instead of risking it with an old printer, why risk it at all? Buy a good printer and only use the right inks - that way you won't waste so much ink and paper trying to get the print right. You'll save money and have better prints to show for it.


----------

